

Why can't mobile phones read QR/Bar codes by default? - ralphdas

Here is a thing which annoys the the shit out of me. Why after all these years we still have to download some awkward QR reading app while even audio recognition is built in on iOS now. Any ideas beside making more money from App stores?
======
thecodemonkey
QR and bar codes are just old technology at this point. Everything is moving
towards RFID/NFC now.

